# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Αποφεύγετε το SourceForge για downloads.

## anon

Ηδη απο την στιγμή που το SF έγινε "ιδιωτικής" χρήσης, καμπανάκια άρχισαν να χτυπάνε στα αυτιά κάποιων πολύ ευαίσθητων σε θέματα ανοικτού κώδικα κλπ. Δυστυχώς οι χειρότεροι φόβοι επιβεβαιώθηκαν εν καιρώ, όπου όλα τα downloads απο το SF, των υποτίθεται open source εφαρμογών, έχουν ενδοκτισμένα adware ή μπορεί και malware, ή σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να ζητά εγκατάσταση με δικό του installer, και επίσης βρίθει διαφημίσεων καθώς και παραπλανητικών links "DOWNLOAD" που δεν είναι για την κατεξοχήν εφαρμογή.

Στο διαδίκτυο έχουν αναρτηθεί διαμαρτυρίες απο διάφορες ομάδες ανοικτού κώδικα, που αν και προσπάθησε το SourceForge να τους δελεάσει με ποσά για την δουλειά τους (και να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια στα επιπλέον "καλούδια") ωστόσο οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών δεν άντεξαν αυτό που γινόταν. Ειδικότερα οι ομάδες του VLC media player και του GIMP. Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαγοράψει στο SourceForge να έχει και να δίνει για download έτοιμα προγράμματα της κοινότητας ανοικτού λογισμικού. Βέβαια εαν αυτά ειναι "τροποποιημένα" θα πρέπει επίσης να δινει και τον πηγαίο κώδικα (GPLv2/GPLv3), κάτι που θα ήταν ένα βαρύ κτύπημα για το SourceForge, αλλά οι κοινότητες του ανοικτού λογισμικού δεν διαθέτουν το οικονομικό υπόβαθρο για μια τέτοια μεγάλη δίκη (που μπορεί να κοστίσει εκατομύρια, απο την άλλη το SourceForge ανήκει στην Slashdot, η οποία με την σειρά της ανήκει σε έναν μεγάλο όμιλο, την Dice Holding Investment Group).

Eπίσης έγιναν αναφορές, ότι όταν τα μέλη της κοινότητας του VLC προσπάθησαν να έχουν πλέον έναν δικό τους δικτυακό τόπο για να δίνουν εγγυημένα σωστό χωρίς "καλούδια" πρόγραμμα, αμέσως σχεδόν προσβλήθηκε απο DDOS (Distributed Denial Of Service Attack). Μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν στοιχεία, που να αποδεικνύουν τον δράστη, αλλά οι συμπτώσεις παραείναι πολλές. Το ίδιο έγινε και με το GIMP. Υπόψιν ότι αυτές οι δύο εφαρμογές είναι οι πιο διάσημες στο Sourceforge με τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο κατεβασμάτων απο το σύνολο σχεδόν όλων των άλλων μαζί.

Αποτέλεσμα αυτών; Μην κατεβάζετε τίποτε απο το SourceForge. Αποφύγετέ το όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι. Είναι βέβαιο ότι ότι και να κατεβάσετε θα είναι μαμουνιασμένο. Οπότε όσο και να το θέλετε, σκεφτείτε εαν θέλετε να "μαμουνιάσετε" τον  υπολογιστή σας, απο adware, μέχρι πχ backrgound bitcoin miners.. Tο τι θα βάλετε μέσα, κανείς δεν ξέρει.... Ηδη πλέον σημείωνει σοβαρή πτώση λόγω αυτών των πρακτικών, και καλό ειναι όλοι εμείς, να δείξουμε με την στάση μας, ότι τέτοια σαιτς, και τέτοια ανάλγητη λογική απο τα αφεντικά τους σημαίνει κλείσιμο. Κανείς δεν είπε να μην προσπαθήσουν να έχουν κάποια έσοδα, απο banners πχ ή διαφημίσεις στις σελίδες τους. Αλλά το να μπουκωνουν και να αλλοιώνουν τις εφαρμογές, και να μην ξέρεις τι έστησες, πάει πολύ...

Πηγή: http://www.itworld.com/article/29353...urceforge.html

----------


## Artemius

πραγματικά αίσχος.

έχω χρόνια και ζαμάνια να κατεβάσω κάτι από το SF,και τότε θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά οτι είχε "καθαρές" σελίδες χωρίς 42342345 ads (που ένας θεός ξέρει που βγάζουνε αν τις κλικάρει κάποιος που δεν ξέρει να προσέχει), και φυσικά όχι "περίεργους installers".

αυτό όμως που με αφήνει άφωνο είναι τo εξής :




> In 2012, Dice Holdings purchased SourceForge (and Slashdot) from Geeknet. In 2013, SourceForge enabled *a feature named “DevShare.”* DevShare is an opt-in feature developers can enable for their own projects. *If a developer enables this feature*, you’ll download *their software from SourceForge* to find that it’s been *wrapped in SourceForge’s own installer, which pushes intrusive junkware onto your system*.
> 
> *SourceForge and developers make money by foisting this software on you*





> they’re now hosting a *variety of projects bundled with junkware against the wishes of their developers.*



και αυτο που με *εξοργίζει τελείως* είναι αυτό : 




> In 2015, SourceForge pushed back. Considering the old GIMP account on SourceForge “abandoned,” they took control over it, locking out the original maintainer. They then put GIMP downloads back up on SourceForge, wrapped in SourceForge’s own junkware-filled installer.





> Other developers didn’t actually choose to enable DevShare. *GIMP is currently listed as “brought to you by: sf-editor1″ on SourceForge*. Click through to sf-editor1’s list of projects and you’ll see quite *a few projects hosted by SourceForge itself, from Audacity and OpenOffice to Firefox.*



είναι αισχρά καθάρματα.

αυτό που θέλει η γούνα τους είναι οι πραγματικοί devs των προγραμμάτων,να τους τραβήξουν όλοι μια ξεγυρισμένη αναφορά στην Google, να τους περάσει σε ειδικό φίλτρο στο search engine που θα λέει στα results κάτι του στυλ "possible adware/malware site", να τους τραβήξει και ένα ξεγυρισμένο μπλοκάρισμα στον Chrome να στρώσουν.

η Mozilla γιατί ακόμα τους επιτρέπει να έχουν τον Firefox στο site τους? γιατί επιτρέπει καν να ανοίγει το site? μήπως τα έχουνε κάνει πλακάκια? κρίμα.

----------


## cranky

Έχει γίνει μεγάλη σαβούρα το SourceForge.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## OxAp0d0

1000 φορές αυτό που κάνει η Adobe, που σου προτείνει να κάνεις install διάφορα και αν δε θες τα ξετικάρεις (που και αυτό μου σπάει τα νεύρα), παρά να μη ξέρεις τι μπαίνει στο PC μαζί με το software που θες.
Γενικά οι δημοφιλείς εφαρμογές εκφυλίζονται με τον καιρό (μtorrent, KMPlayer, Youtubedownloader κτλ) βάζοντας όλο και περισσότερο άσχετες εφαρμογές, λειτουργίες και διαφημίσεις, αλλά οι τακτικές του SF είναι απαράδεκτες.

Ειδικά για το VLC που τόσα χρόνια το θεωρώ από τα καλύτερα projects για αναπαραγωγή βίντεο εκεί έξω. 
(Πλέον έχω γυρίσει σε media player classic και custom setup με codecs)

----------


## dimitri_ns

Χαμογελάω μ'αυτά που ακούω και βλέπω

Μην κατεβάζετε εφαρμογές για win, κατεβάστε μόνο εφαρμογές για linux

Αλλιώς θα φταίνε πολλά, το SourceForge, to vlc kai ... kai ...    :Razz: 

Και όχι, δεν θα το αποφύγω, θα το προτιμάω...

----------


## anon

> αυτό που θέλει η γούνα τους είναι οι πραγματικοί devs των προγραμμάτων,να τους τραβήξουν όλοι μια ξεγυρισμένη αναφορά στην Google, να τους περάσει σε ειδικό φίλτρο στο search engine που θα λέει στα results κάτι του στυλ "possible adware/malware site", να τους τραβήξει και ένα ξεγυρισμένο μπλοκάρισμα στον Chrome να στρώσουν.
> 
> η Mozilla γιατί ακόμα τους επιτρέπει να έχουν τον Firefox στο site τους? γιατί επιτρέπει καν να ανοίγει το site? μήπως τα έχουνε κάνει πλακάκια? κρίμα.


Dυστυχώς πληρώνουν λεφτά και στην Google, για διαφήμιση, και αυτό που εύχεσαι, δεν πιστεύω ότι θα το δείς, αν και πολύ θα το ήθελα και εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι. Οπως είπα, είναι ένας κολλοσός, με πολλά λεφτά, και δεν μπορείς να τον αντιμετωπίσεις με νόμιμα μέσα. Γιατί όπως έχει φανεί πολλάκις, στο Αμέρικα υπάρχει το δίκαιο του ισχυρού, και μόνον.... Ακόμη και εαν έχει άδικο, θα σε σέρνει σε δικαστήρια με οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις που θα ξετίναζαν εκατοντάδες οικογένειες, μέχρι που θα αποσυρθείς ή θα έρθεις σε συμβιβασμο, γιατί θα σε έχουν λειώσει οικονομικά.

----------


## Johnny_00

Μακρια Παιδες, πολλοι την πατησαν...

----------


## kostkalaitz

Ρε παιδια εγω κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα  το .qbittorent απο εδω http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php μεσω sourceforge θα εχω προβλημα;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Χαμογελάω μ'αυτά που ακούω και βλέπω
> 
> Μην κατεβάζετε εφαρμογές για win, κατεβάστε μόνο εφαρμογές για linux
> 
> Αλλιώς θα φταίνε πολλά, το SourceForge, to vlc kai ... kai ...   
> 
> Και όχι, δεν θα το αποφύγω, θα το προτιμάω...


συμφωνω απολυτως, το sourceforce ειναι ολα τα λεφτα, δεν φταιει αυτο, το λειτουργικο φταιει.....open source εφαρμογες εχει ελεος δλδ....αν ειναι δυνατον τι διαβαζω!!!!
ειναι απλα μια απο τις αγαπημενες μου σελιδες : http://sourceforge.net/ εγω προσωπικα δεν της ριχνω κανενα απολυτως φταιξιμο.
παντως σε μερικα μηχανηματα με XP ακομα δεν συναντησαμε προβληματα, τωρα δεν μπορω και να τσεκαρω κατι, αν εχει κανεις να δειξει κατι ας δωσει ενα συγκεκριμενο link να το δουμε, αλλα προφανως εμφανιζονται μονο σε win.
btw καλο ειναι να διορθωθει ο τιτλος σε αποφευγετε το sourceforge για windows downloads για αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων...




> Ρε παιδια εγω κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα  το .qbittorent απο εδω http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php μεσω sourceforge θα εχω προβλημα;


φανταζομαι μιλας σε windows, αν στον installer δεν εβγαλε τπτ προσθετα περιεργα .exe ασχετα με το προγραμμα τοτε λογικα οχι δεν εχεις, το ιδιο προγραμμα δουλευω και εγω αλλα υπηρχε στα επισημα repos της διανομης μου.
απο την επισημη σελιδα το κατεβασες? ή απο το sourceforge? καλο ειναι οσα προγραμματα εχουνε επισημες σελιδες να προτιμαμε απο εκει παντως. Αν το κατεβασες απο την επισημη δεν υπαρχει σιγουρα κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## GreekStatistic

Κρίμα αλλά πολύ απλά τρώει μάυρο και τέλος.
Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το παλιό sourceforge έχουμε?

----------


## kostkalaitz

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dimitri_ns
> 
> 
> Χαμογελάω μ'αυτά που ακούω και βλέπω
> 
> Μην κατεβάζετε εφαρμογές για win, κατεβάστε μόνο εφαρμογές για linux
> 
> Αλλιώς θα φταίνε πολλά, το SourceForge, to vlc kai ... kai ...   
> 
> ...


Ειμαι προβληματισμενος τωρα. Ειχα κανει recovery dvd windows 7 σε εναν φιλο πριν κανεναν μηνα. Και μαζι με ολα τα προγραμματα του κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα το qbittorent απο εδω http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php μεσω sourgeforge. Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε εγκαταστησει μαζι με τον installer και κατι αλλο. Τι να κανω τωρα; να ξαναπερασω το recovery dvd ; να απεγκαταστησω το qbittorent και να κανω scan το laptop; η να περιμενω αν εμφανιστει κατι;

----------


## Nikiforos

> Ειμαι προβληματισμενος τωρα. Ειχα κανει recovery dvd windows 7 σε εναν φιλο πριν κανεναν μηνα. Και μαζι με ολα τα προγραμματα του κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα το qbittorent απο εδω http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php μεσω sourgeforge. Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε εγκαταστησει μαζι με τον installer και κατι αλλο. Τι να κανω τωρα; να ξαναπερασω το recovery dvd ; να απεγκαταστησω το qbittorent και να κανω scan το laptop; η να περιμενω αν εμφανιστει κατι;


Καλημέρα, αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος θα ελεγα να το βγαλεις καλυτερα, δες αν εχει εγκατασταθει κατι αλλο απο το control panel προσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων και βαλτο ξανα μετα. Τελικα το εψαξα στο pc του αδερφου μου με xp πχ το filezilla μου εβαζε κατι βλακειες μαζι και ηταν απο αλλη σελιδα ομως οχι απο το sourcefourge, απο την επισημη σελιδα του ομως ηταν οκ.
Αμα βλεπετε αλλα προσθετα αρχεια ή βγαζει αλλους συνδεσμους θελει πολυ προσοχη ειδικα στα XP που πλεον ειναι ποιο ευαλωτα λογω οτι δεν παιρνουν αναβαθμισεις ασφαλειας και πολλοι ακομα τα εχουν. Και στην δουλεια εχω 3 PCs με win xp.
Απο εδω κατεβαζει κανονικα χωρις προσθετα : http://www.fosshub.com/qBittorrent.html αυτο το Link βγηκε απο την επισημη σελιδα, υπαρχει η επιλογη εδω: http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php εχει και το sourceforge, βγαλτο και βαλε το αλλο να εισαι σιγουρος!  :Smile:

----------


## kostkalaitz

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από kostkalaitz
> 
> 
> Ειμαι προβληματισμενος τωρα. Ειχα κανει recovery dvd windows 7 σε εναν φιλο πριν κανεναν μηνα. Και μαζι με ολα τα προγραμματα του κατεβασα και εγκατεστησα το qbittorent απο εδω http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php μεσω sourgeforge. Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε εγκαταστησει μαζι με τον installer και κατι αλλο. Τι να κανω τωρα; να ξαναπερασω το recovery dvd ; να απεγκαταστησω το qbittorent και να κανω scan το laptop; η να περιμενω αν εμφανιστει κατι;
> 
> 
> Καλημέρα, αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος θα ελεγα να το βγαλεις καλυτερα, δες αν εχει εγκατασταθει κατι αλλο απο το control panel προσθαφαιρεση προγραμματων και βαλτο ξανα μετα. Τελικα το εψαξα στο pc του αδερφου μου με xp πχ το filezilla μου εβαζε κατι βλακειες μαζι και ηταν απο αλλη σελιδα ομως οχι απο το sourcefourge, απο την επισημη σελιδα του ομως ηταν οκ.
> Αμα βλεπετε αλλα προσθετα αρχεια ή βγαζει αλλους συνδεσμους θελει πολυ προσοχη ειδικα στα XP που πλεον ειναι ποιο ευαλωτα λογω οτι δεν παιρνουν αναβαθμισεις ασφαλειας και πολλοι ακομα τα εχουν. Και στην δουλεια εχω 3 PCs με win xp.
> Απο εδω κατεβαζει κανονικα χωρις προσθετα : http://www.fosshub.com/qBittorrent.html αυτο το Link βγηκε απο την επισημη σελιδα, υπαρχει η επιλογη εδω: http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php εχει και το sourceforge, βγαλτο και βαλε το αλλο να εισαι σιγουρος!



Καλημερα το θεμα ειναι μην μπηκε καμια μολυνση χωρις να το παρω χαμπαρι κατι κρυφο ειτε μαζι με την εγκατασταση του qbittorent ειτε απο το site του soureforge. Θα απεγκαταστησω το qbittorent και αν βρω και τιποτα αλλο και θα του κανω και ενα scan του λαπτοπ. Το θεμα ειναι μην κανω scan χωρις λογο.  :Sad:

----------


## Wonderland

AntiAdware user script και καθαρίζει (και) το SourceForge.

----------


## dimangelid

Εγώ κατεβάζω αρκετά συχνά από το Sourceforge και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάτι. Ούτε spyware, ούτε περίεργους download managers, ούτε τροποποιήσεις, τίποτα.

----------


## Wonderland

> Εγώ κατεβάζω αρκετά συχνά από το Sourceforge και δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάτι. Ούτε spyware, ούτε περίεργους download managers, ούτε τροποποιήσεις, τίποτα.


Μάλλον το τακτοποιεί το adblocker σου ή κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα/browser extension. Αν έχεις, δοκίμασε να το απενεργοποιήσεις.

----------


## dimangelid

> Μάλλον το τακτοποιεί το adblocker σου ή κάποιο παρόμοιο πρόγραμμα/browser extension. Αν έχεις, δοκίμασε να το απενεργοποιήσεις.


Με Adblock Edge είμαι. Και χωρίς όμως δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Τι να πω, μάλλον προσέχω πολύ  :Razz:  Πέρα από την πλάκα όποτε μου πρότεινε να κατεβάσω οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα με τον downloader του sourceforge, πάντα διάλεγα να μην το κάνω και κατέβαζα το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα. Και όσο για τις διαφημίσεις και τα προγράμματα που προτείνουν να εγκαταστήσω τα αγνοώ πάντα

----------


## anon

σε πολλά προγράμματα απο το sourceforge πρέπει να τα κάνεις εγκατάσταση με τον δικό του installer. Εγγύηση ότι φορτώνει και malware. Εαν δεν έχεις φορτώσει ήδη, είναι είτε:
1) δεν το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, παλαιότερα ήταν καθαρό, όσο πάει όλο και περισσότερο μαμουνιάζει
2) ήσουν απλά τυχερός, δεν τα έχουν μαμουνιάσει όλα ακόμη

Δυστυχώς, ότι και να λές, υπάρχουν ατράνταχτα στοιχεία, απο τους ίδιους τους developers που κατηγορούν το sourceforge ότι μαμουνιάζει τα προγράμματά τους, όχι με ιούς, αλλά με malware/adware (ή ίσως και άλλα -ware που ο θεός ξέρει τι μπορεί να κάνουν!) Δεν είναι κάτι που το έβγαλαν κάποιοι απο το μυαλό τους για να κατηγορησουν το sourceforge. Αυτά τα προγράμματα που έχουν το μεγαλύτερο downloading ειναι και αυτά που "χτυπήθηκαν" πρώτα απο το sourceforge, ίσως και να παρέμειναν τα μόνα. Εαν δεν φορτώσεις gimp ή vlc, και κάποια άλλα, ναι, μπορεί να μην μαμουνιάσει το σύστημά σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν τεκμηριωμένες περιπτώσεις ότι το source forge το κάνει, και δυστυχώς, σε όλο και μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι γεμίζει η σελίδα με παραπλανητικά download, εδώ και εκεί, ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι σωστό.

----------


## dimangelid

> σε πολλά προγράμματα απο το sourceforge πρέπει να τα κάνεις εγκατάσταση με τον δικό του installer. Εγγύηση ότι φορτώνει και malware. Εαν δεν έχεις φορτώσει ήδη, είναι είτε:
> 1) δεν το έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια, παλαιότερα ήταν καθαρό, όσο πάει όλο και περισσότερο μαμουνιάζει
> 2) ήσουν απλά τυχερός, δεν τα έχουν μαμουνιάσει όλα ακόμη
> 
> Δυστυχώς, ότι και να λές, υπάρχουν ατράνταχτα στοιχεία, απο τους ίδιους τους developers που κατηγορούν το sourceforge ότι μαμουνιάζει τα προγράμματά τους, όχι με ιούς, αλλά με malware/adware (ή ίσως και άλλα -ware που ο θεός ξέρει τι μπορεί να κάνουν!) Δεν είναι κάτι που το έβγαλαν κάποιοι απο το μυαλό τους για να κατηγορησουν το sourceforge. Αυτά τα προγράμματα που έχουν το μεγαλύτερο downloading ειναι και αυτά που "χτυπήθηκαν" πρώτα απο το sourceforge, ίσως και να παρέμειναν τα μόνα. Εαν δεν φορτώσεις gimp ή vlc, και κάποια άλλα, ναι, μπορεί να μην μαμουνιάσει το σύστημά σου. Αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν τεκμηριωμένες περιπτώσεις ότι το source forge το κάνει, και δυστυχώς, σε όλο και μεγαλύτερο βαθμό. Ακόμα και το γεγονός ότι γεμίζει η σελίδα με παραπλανητικά download, εδώ και εκεί, ακόμα και αυτό δεν είναι σωστό.


Δεν αμφιβάλω καθόλου για όλα αυτά, το έχω δει με τους installers του sourceforge  :Wink:  Όταν δω ότι πάει να κατεβάσει τέτοιον, κόβω το download, πάω στα Files και κατεβάζω τον καθαρό installer. Διαφημίσεις και παραπλανητικά downloads δεν βλέπω, μάλλον τα κόβει το AdBlock Edge  :Razz:

----------


## button

Ότι και να κατεβάσεις πλέων με autoinstaller έχει κάτι ... 
Ιδικά το SF ποτέ δεν το χώνεψα το απέφευγα και χωρίς να ξέρω για adware

----------


## kostkalaitz

> Ηδη απο την στιγμή που το SF έγινε "ιδιωτικής" χρήσης, καμπανάκια άρχισαν να χτυπάνε στα αυτιά κάποιων πολύ ευαίσθητων σε θέματα ανοικτού κώδικα κλπ. Δυστυχώς οι χειρότεροι φόβοι επιβεβαιώθηκαν εν καιρώ, όπου όλα τα downloads απο το SF, των υποτίθεται open source εφαρμογών, έχουν ενδοκτισμένα adware ή μπορεί και malware, ή σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να ζητά εγκατάσταση με δικό του installer, και επίσης βρίθει διαφημίσεων καθώς και παραπλανητικών links "DOWNLOAD" που δεν είναι για την κατεξοχήν εφαρμογή.
> 
> Στο διαδίκτυο έχουν αναρτηθεί διαμαρτυρίες απο διάφορες ομάδες ανοικτού κώδικα, που αν και προσπάθησε το SourceForge να τους δελεάσει με ποσά για την δουλειά τους (και να κάνουν τα στραβά μάτια στα επιπλέον "καλούδια") ωστόσο οι περισσότεροι εξ αυτών δεν άντεξαν αυτό που γινόταν. Ειδικότερα οι ομάδες του VLC media player και του GIMP. Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να απαγοράψει στο SourceForge να έχει και να δίνει για download έτοιμα προγράμματα της κοινότητας ανοικτού λογισμικού. Βέβαια εαν αυτά ειναι "τροποποιημένα" θα πρέπει επίσης να δινει και τον πηγαίο κώδικα (GPLv2/GPLv3), κάτι που θα ήταν ένα βαρύ κτύπημα για το SourceForge, αλλά οι κοινότητες του ανοικτού λογισμικού δεν διαθέτουν το οικονομικό υπόβαθρο για μια τέτοια μεγάλη δίκη (που μπορεί να κοστίσει εκατομύρια, απο την άλλη το SourceForge ανήκει στην Slashdot, η οποία με την σειρά της ανήκει σε έναν μεγάλο όμιλο, την Dice Holding Investment Group).
> 
> Eπίσης έγιναν αναφορές, ότι όταν τα μέλη της κοινότητας του VLC προσπάθησαν να έχουν πλέον έναν δικό τους δικτυακό τόπο για να δίνουν εγγυημένα σωστό χωρίς "καλούδια" πρόγραμμα, αμέσως σχεδόν προσβλήθηκε απο DDOS (Distributed Denial Of Service Attack). Μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν στοιχεία, που να αποδεικνύουν τον δράστη, αλλά οι συμπτώσεις παραείναι πολλές. Το ίδιο έγινε και με το GIMP. Υπόψιν ότι αυτές οι δύο εφαρμογές είναι οι πιο διάσημες στο Sourceforge με τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο κατεβασμάτων απο το σύνολο σχεδόν όλων των άλλων μαζί.
> 
> Αποτέλεσμα αυτών; Μην κατεβάζετε τίποτε απο το SourceForge. Αποφύγετέ το όπως ο διάβολος το λιβάνι. Είναι βέβαιο ότι ότι και να κατεβάσετε θα είναι μαμουνιασμένο. Οπότε όσο και να το θέλετε, σκεφτείτε εαν θέλετε να "μαμουνιάσετε" τον  υπολογιστή σας, απο adware, μέχρι πχ backrgound bitcoin miners.. Tο τι θα βάλετε μέσα, κανείς δεν ξέρει.... Ηδη πλέον σημείωνει σοβαρή πτώση λόγω αυτών των πρακτικών, και καλό ειναι όλοι εμείς, να δείξουμε με την στάση μας, ότι τέτοια σαιτς, και τέτοια ανάλγητη λογική απο τα αφεντικά τους σημαίνει κλείσιμο. Κανείς δεν είπε να μην προσπαθήσουν να έχουν κάποια έσοδα, απο banners πχ ή διαφημίσεις στις σελίδες τους. Αλλά το να μπουκωνουν και να αλλοιώνουν τις εφαρμογές, και να μην ξέρεις τι έστησες, πάει πολύ...
> 
> Πηγή: http://www.itworld.com/article/29353...urceforge.html


Μηπως αυτο σημαινει οτι και τα sites που υποστηρειζουνε ως μεσω το sourceforge για να κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο ειναι υποπτα;  πχ.το το qbittorent αφου γνωριζει οτι sourceforge ειναι επικυνδινο site γιατι το εχει ακομα;

----------


## atrias

και το pidgin επίσης

----------


## dimangelid

Κατέβασα τώρα τον FileZilla server, μοναδικό mirror το Sourceforge και στο εικονίδιο του installer βλέπω το logo του Sourceforge... Δεν το ανοίγω καν.

*EDIT*

Άκυρος ο συναγερμός... Ήταν ο downloader του sourceforge... Δεν είχα δει την επιλογή *Direct Download Link*, περασμένη η ώρα  :Razz:

----------


## panosbac

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Εγώ πάντως το SourceForge το βρίσκω ακόμα πολύ καλό, με μόνη εξαίρεση τις διαφημίσεις. Εχει πολλά αξιόλογα downloads.

----------


## nickreserved

Και τι γίνεται με όσους έχουν ανεβάσει τα project τους στο SourceForge και δε θέλουν να ξοδέψουν ούτε δευτερόλεπτο για να μάθουν πως δουλεύει το CVS, SVG, GIT, Mercurial κτλ, για να το ανεβάσουν π.χ. στο GitHub;
Για τα δικά μου project, το μόνο που θέλω είναι κάποιες text πληροφορίες, κάποια screenshots και τα binary και source σε .7z format.

----------


## 8anos

> Και τι γίνεται με όσους έχουν ανεβάσει τα project τους στο SourceForge και δε θέλουν να ξοδέψουν ούτε δευτερόλεπτο για να μάθουν πως δουλεύει το CVS, SVG, GIT, Mercurial κτλ, για να το ανεβάσουν π.χ. στο GitHub;
> Για τα δικά μου project, το μόνο που θέλω είναι κάποιες text πληροφορίες, κάποια screenshots και τα binary και source σε .7z format.


μπορεις να τα ανεβασεις σε καποια file hosting υπηρεσια πχ drive, onedrive  δημοσιεύοντας ταυτόχρονα ενα ιστολογιο  για να τα βρίσκουν και για να αφήνουν πιθανά σχόλια

----------


## Portas

Για σας και από εμένα σε αυτό το φόρουμ,

Αγαπητέ anon σχετικά με το πρώτο σου post, μπωρείς να μας αναφέρεις καποιό από τα malware (ονομαστηκά) από αυτά που έχουν βρεθεί αν καιρούς στα κατεβασμένα του SourceForge ή τον τύπο τους.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## anon

VLC, GIMP, FileZilla (και άλλα)
https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8849950

αν ψάξεις θα δείς ότι σε μερικά (πχ filezilla) ήταν εσκεμμένο, απο πλευράς των filezilla developers (παίρναν μερίδιο χρημάτων απο αυτό), σε άλλες περιπτώσεις οι developers δεν ήθελαν κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το sourceforge έβαζε malware εν αγνοία τους.

http://www.itworld.com/article/29353...urceforge.html

διάβασε το παραπάνω άρθρο και τα σχετικά λινκς που έχει.

Οσον αφορά τους installers και ότι είναι προεραιτικό και άλλα κουλα, ξέρουμε ότι αν ο χρήστης δεν είναι ψυλιασμένος, να επιλέξει custom install, τις περισσότερες φορές οι επιλογές να παρακάμψεις την επιλογή να εγκατασταθούν διάφορες μπάρες ή άλλο λογισμικό δεν είναι ορατές ή είναι επιλεγμένες ήδη οπότε πατώντας ΕΝΤΕΡ, ΕΝΤΕΡ συνέχεια, εγκαθίστανται. Δηλαδή αν δεν προσέξεις ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ, που δεν είναι το σύνηθες για τον μέσο χρήστη, ακόμα και εαν είναι γνώστης, θα στήσεις διάφορα "καλούδια" που μάλλον δεν θαθελες. Και αυτό εκμεταλλευόμενοι την φήμη που έχει αποκτήσει το sourceforge σαν repository δωρεάν λογισμικού και ειδικά open source, οπότε ο καθένας θεωρεί ότι λειτουργεί το repository αυτο με αγνές προθέσεις. ΦΕΥ!!!!

ΥΓ. Επίσης ειπώθηκε ότι δεν έχει γενικά malware το Sourceforge. Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Δεν συμφέρει την εταιρία (sourceforge) να επέμβει στον κώδικα όλων των εφαρμογών που έχουν φορτωθεί, εαν αυτές έχουν μερικές εκατοντάδες downloads πχ τον μήνα. η' είναι τόσο εξειδικευμένες ώστε αυτοί που τα κατεβάζουν γενικώς προσέχουν. Στόχος για Malware είναι εφαρμογές που είναι ευρύτατα διαδεδομένες και που ζητιούνται, και που αναφέρονται γενικώς στο διαδίκτυα σαν must have applications (πχ, Filezilla, VLC, GIMP) και επιπλέον έχουν πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό απο downloads και οι χρήστες τους είναι συνήθεις άνθρωποι και όχι geeks (που θα προσέχουν και θα παρακάμπτουν το malware installment). Ολο αυτό είναι μια ΔΟΛΙΑ συμπεριφορά απο την μεριά της Sourceforge. Και το ότι πχ μέχρις στιγμής η ΧΨΖ εφαρμογή δεν έχει malware, δεν σημαίνει ότι αύριο μεθαύριο δεν θα της χώσουν και αυτηνής το κατιτίς εαν θεωρήσουν ότι αξίζει τον κόπο  :Wink:

----------


## nightbird7000

> Ότι και να κατεβάσεις πλέων με autoinstaller έχει κάτι ... 
> Ιδικά το SF ποτέ δεν το χώνεψα το απέφευγα και χωρίς να ξέρω για adware


Μια από τα ίδια κι εγώ, δεν το χωνεψα ποτέ, ειδικα αυτό με τα παραπλανητικά download, να μην ξέρεις ποιο είναι αυτό που θέλεις εσύ να κατεβάσεις και που ακριβώς στη σελίδα είναι, είναι ότι πιο εκνευρηστικο τουλάχιστον.

----------


## icyman

Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές σε τυχαία downloads, αυτό που διαπίστωσα είναι ότι πρέπει να διαλέγουμε direct download για κατέβασμα γιατί αν τυχόν πατήσουμε  download installer enabled μας πετάει σε απαγορευμένο από το nod32 antivirus link, άρα είναι μολυσμένο.

πχ πήγα να κατεβάσω το filezilla πατώντας το κουμπί download installer enabled και με πέταξε:



> http://sourceforge.straightbuildocea...1MspasKA%3D%3D


αντί για εδώ



> http://sourceforge.net/projects/file...wnload?nowrap&


Συμπέρασμα ότι ο installer της sourceforge μας γεμίζει σκουπίδια.

 :Smile:

----------


## reaper1

κατεβαζω που και που απο εκει διαφορα προγραμματα ποτε δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα με εγκαταστασεις αλλων προγραμματων που δεν ειχα δωσει εγω εντολη ουτε με ιους trojan τιποτα
βεβαια για μενα το καλυτερο site ειναι το filehippo τι λετε?καλο ειναι?

----------


## tsigarid

Χρησιμοποιώ το filehippo για να δω τι χρειάζεται update στον υπολογιστή μου, αλλά ποτέ για να κατεβάσω κάτι, πάντα πάω στο site του εκάστοτε προγράμματος.

----------

